# Just discovered my local hutch is listed as "R" in the Hutchbook...



## logan.the.collector (Jan 1, 2021)

No better feeling than finding out I have one of only 10 or less known Frank McCloskey hutches from Tupper Lake, NY. I always assumed it was pretty rare but expected it to be listed as scarce over rare. Pretty ecstatic right now. This bottle was given to me by a local digger on June 29, 2019.





Photo from my instagram, 06/29/19


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 1, 2021)

Be very careful with the rarity notations on hutchbook.  Typically they are the (sometimes somewhat uneducated) opinion of one of the local experts as Ron can't be an expert on everything.  Some of the rarity ratings in my local area are definitely off...and I have single-handedly changed some of the rarity ratings in a productive privy or two. Not saying that is the case here, but just a word of warning in a general sense.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 1, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Be very careful with the rarity notations on hutchbook.  Typically they are the (sometimes somewhat uneducated) opinion of one of the local experts as Ron can't be an expert on everything.  Some of the rarity ratings in my local area are definitely off...and I have single-handedly changed some of the rarity ratings in a productive privy or two. Not saying that is the case here, but just a word of warning in a general sense.



Yeah I understand that. I haven't seen these sell here and all the ones I see online have the mug bases so I feel its accurate for now at least. I wouldn't rely on the hutchbook for ideas with pricing so much either knowing the bottles here could be rarer than this and sell low due to a low demand. This one was a nice gift though and was nice to see in the book like that. I'd love to dig a bunch and drop the rarity down but I am not that lucky haha


----------



## RCO (Jan 2, 2021)

around here most hutches wold be rare if there from a small town or small city , not really any that would be super common if there from smaller places , a lot of hutch bottles from smaller places here I've yet to even see in person , only in books or online 

but as mentioned if someone found a large dump or privy its possible more could suddenly appear and bottle becomes less rare


----------

